# Sind alle Nordendkräuter gleichwerig beim Mahlen ?



## Caps-lock (22. Februar 2009)

Joar der Titel sagt alles.
Ist es egal ob man jetzt Tigerlilie mahlt die im ah 19g kostet oder Eisdorn der mehr als das doppelte kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Da ich selber kräutere kam es mir in den Sinn die Kräuter dann im ah zu verticken und mir die preiswertesten zu holen.


----------



## CharlySteven (22. Februar 2009)

ja

sind alle gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Februar 2009)

Ich frage nur, weil sie verschiedene Itemlevel haben...


----------



## Asfalot (23. Februar 2009)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

Meine Frau bekommt beim mahlen eines 20er Stacks Tigerlilie, Goldklee und und Brennnessel weniger raus als als Kräutern wie Schlangenzunge, Eisdorn und Lichblüte.

Mag gefühlt sein, oder Lootglück. Aber das sind unsere persönlichen Beobachtungen.


----------



## Kellon (23. Februar 2009)

Der Unterschied besteht wirklich. Normale Pigmente gibt es in höherleveligen Pflenzen ein wenig mehr. Das interessante sind aber eigentlich die selten Pigmente. Die Chance welche beim Mahlen
dabei zu haben steigt, umso höher die Pflanzen sind. Tigerlilie und Goldklee bringen bei mir gelgentlich garkein seltenes Pigment in einem Stack. Einigermaßen akzeptabel ist die Chance bei Schlangenpflaum,
Lichblüten und Eisdorn sind dementsprechend noch etwas ergiebiger, muss man aber selber abschätzen.


----------



## MirageWhip (23. Februar 2009)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen. Mein Inschriftler ist 450 fullskill und ich bekommen beim mahlen niedriger kräuter IMMER nur 2 partikel und ganz selten mal ein seltenes pigment.
bei eisdorn und lichbl+te dropen 3-4 normale und nach ca jedem 2. mahlen ein seltenes pigemnt (gaaaaaanz selten auch mal 3 auf einmal).


----------



## Astiria (28. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen das ist gleich. Ich mahle alles was mir unter die Finger kommt und konnte feststellen, das mal mehr mal weniger Pigmente rauskommen, egal was ich mahle.

Liebe Grüße

Astiria


----------



## CharlySteven (2. März 2009)

ok ich hab jetz mal schlangenzunge gemahlen und hab rausbekommen das da wirklich mehr seltene rauskommt als bei goldklee usw


----------



## Thufir Hawat (9. März 2009)

Das die Ausbeute von Lichblüte und Eisdorn höher ist. Kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## Malkaviana (18. November 2010)

Ich glaube, dass man das nur persönlich wahrnimmt. Bei mir ist es mal so, mal so (z.B. Goldklee im Vergleich zu Eisdorn). Ich glaube, im Endeffekt gleicht es sich aus.


----------



## Cassiopheia (18. November 2010)

Da ich zu faul um farmen bin und die Kräuter fast immer im AH kaufe, und ich immer unterschiedliche (Nordend)Kräuter gekauft hatte.. Bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass je höher die Kräuter, desto mehr normale Pigemente rausgekommen sind. Und hochgerechnet auch öfter nen seltenes dabei ist. Inzwischen kauf ich nur noch Eisdorn / Lichblüte solang die Preise da nicht grad astronomische Höhen haben^^


----------



## tear_jerker (18. November 2010)

schlangenzunge, eisdorn und lichblüte geben mit einer höheren wahrscheinlichkeit mehr pigmente als üblich. wer enchantrix hat bekommt das auch als tooltipp bei den kräutern angezeigt.


----------



## myxir21 (23. November 2010)

den besten Kosten/Nutzen Faktor kriege ich jeweils bei Schlangenzunge raus.

Eisdorn und Lichblüte ist oft zu teuer.


----------



## Jackie251 (23. November 2010)

Goldklee, Tigerlillie, Brennnesel und Rose => 5 Meerestinte + 0,5 Schneegestöbertinte je stack
Eisdorn, Lichblüte, Schlangenzunge => 6 Meerestinte + 1 Schneegestöbertinte je stack

quelle Diverse Foren und eigene Auswertung von vielen tausend Stacks ^^


----------



## Lenatowenaar (24. November 2010)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Goldklee, Tigerlillie, Brennnesel und Rose => 5 Meerestinte + 0,5 Schneegestöbertinte je stack
> Eisdorn, Lichblüte, Schlangenzunge => 6 Meerestinte + 1 Schneegestöbertinte je stack
> 
> quelle Diverse Foren und eigene Auswertung von vielen tausend Stacks ^^


 
aber wenn man sich die preise im ah anschaut istes doch besser goldklee usw f+r tinte zu nehemen und eisdorn usw lieber vekaufen
und wen ich nach unseren server gehe liebr alle kräuter verkaufen und fertige tinte einkaufen den die ist imemr zu 30 prozent billiger als die low mats


----------



## Cassiopheia (24. November 2010)

Lenatowenaar schrieb:


> aber wenn man sich die preise im ah anschaut istes doch besser goldklee usw f+r tinte zu nehemen und eisdorn usw lieber vekaufen
> und wen ich nach unseren server gehe liebr alle kräuter verkaufen und fertige tinte einkaufen den die ist imemr zu 30 prozent billiger als die low mats



das kommt ja allein auf den server drauf an und wird überall unterschiedlich sein. bei uns fängts bei nem stack icethorn bei 20g an. die rare nordend tinte (1 stück) liegt bei 30-50g... von daher^^ und schlangezunge, goldklee etc sind meistens teurer.


----------



## myxir21 (24. November 2010)

Die Botmafia drückt auf meinem Server die Preise so deftig das die Tigerlilie für 8-12g, Schlangenzunge 11-15g und Eisdorn 12-16g weggeht.

Aber eben. Die besten Erfahrungen mache ich mit Schlangenzunge und Tigerlilien.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch froh wenn mal nicht Teil für die Schneegestöbertinte dabei ist. Weiss nicht mehr wohin damit....


----------

